# My first morel



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

found my first morel, ever, today. Boy I'm pumped. I want to get a flashlight and go night huntin'. wanted to post a picture but can't figure it out, any guidance?


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

hope this works


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

The rest of your life will never be the same! Great find!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Welcome to the Rabbit Hole!!! Congrats!!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

YAY!! 
Nice one!


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice. Congratulations!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

stripernut said:


> View attachment 3709


Can’t belive how big it is already seasons almost here


----------



## Rsmart (Feb 28, 2018)

stripernut said:


> found my first morel, ever, today. Boy I'm pumped. I want to get a flashlight and go night huntin'. wanted to post a picture but can't figure it out, any guidance?


What state/county?


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

Rsmart said:


> What state/county?


Georgia, McDuffie county, at Clark Hill Lake. Does anyone know if the soil temperature has anything to do with the morels showing? I'm going to start taking soil temp readings where I find them, for giggles.


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Looks like that things at least a week old must have been a nice little microclimate


----------



## Michelle evans (Mar 7, 2018)

I got the fever now - have not done this since I was a child - father / daughter memories are the best


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Very nice!!! Congrats.


----------

